# Boycotting Canada



## runnah (Feb 21, 2014)

After today's loss I am officially boycotting Canada! No more Maple syrup, Bryan Adams, Canadian bacon, John Candy or pixel rabbit.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 21, 2014)

runnah said:


> After today's loss I am officially boycotting Canada! No more Maple syrup, Bryan Adams, Canadian bacon, John Candy or pixel rabbit.



I guess that means we have to keep Beiber? suxorz.


----------



## mishele (Feb 21, 2014)

*We have real bacon!!*
Canadian bacon sucks!! Take that!!!


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 21, 2014)

And that vortex thingy.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 21, 2014)

Sorry guys.  We like to be discrete about our superiority.  Except when it comes to team sports that feature objects sliding on ice.  As for the vortex express, that was just us trying to be nice and share some freshness.  As for Beiber, he hasn't shown any "Canadian" values for a long time, so if you don't want him, he's stateless.  Or maybe he can croon to Putin about those bullies from Finland.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 21, 2014)

So we lost to the Canuckians in men's hockey,eh???

Ah, no big deal. It's hockey!!!


----------



## runnah (Feb 21, 2014)

Derrel said:


> So we lost to the Canuckians in men's hockey,eh???  Ah, no big deal. It's hockey!!!



You hush


----------



## pgriz (Feb 21, 2014)

Derrel, you're obviously an atheist.  

S'ok.  I'm kinda agnostic.  But for major events I tend to tune in.


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 21, 2014)

runnah said:


> After today's loss I am officially boycotting Canada! No more Maple syrup, Bryan Adams, Canadian bacon, John Candy or pixel rabbit.



How about no more Justin Beiber


----------



## Derrel (Feb 21, 2014)

Again, it's Olympic hockey...I can honestly say that NOBODY I know, including myself!~ actually gives a chit about hockey, at any level...junior, NHL, or Olympic...


----------



## pgriz (Feb 21, 2014)

By way of example, this was on an answering machine that I reached during that time:  " I'm sorry that we missed your call.  Unfortunately, the country is kinda busy watching the USA-Canada game.  Your call is important to us, but not as important as the game.  Please leave your message after the beep.  And if you're American, we're sorry.  We really are.  But it's important to us.  Bye"...


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 21, 2014)

Good thing Wifey does not like hockey,  I would not hear the end of it.  First the women and now the men...SHEESH.

I did hear a bit about her Riders though.


----------



## Overread (Feb 21, 2014)

What the duck Mish? Seriously what the duck!! ?


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 21, 2014)

Do we get to keep the Molson Ale , it's probably owned by Bud.


----------



## manicmike (Feb 21, 2014)

Real men watch curling.


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 21, 2014)

I have to admit,  I am more concerned with Nash ripping off my sorry Lakers.


----------



## pjaye (Feb 21, 2014)

runnah said:


> After today's loss I am officially boycotting Canada! No more Maple syrup, Bryan Adams, Canadian bacon, John Candy or pixel rabbit.



Yay! More for me!


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 21, 2014)

Derrel said:


> So we lost to the Canuckians in men's hockey,eh???
> 
> Ah, no big deal. It's hockey!!!



Hockey.. hmm.. hockey.  Oh wait... I got it now.  That sport for middle sized guys who couldn't make it in the NFL right?


----------



## deveaushawn (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## pixmedic (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Feb 21, 2014)

There are people who are seriously testing my patience! 

Hockey is way better than any other team sport! Not only has it been unmolested by greedy owners and players it has gotten better every year! No steroids, no players with criminal records and no halftime shows. Just real men playing a real game with no BS!

You know I actually rather have it be the ugly stepchild of sports that way it isn't screwed up like football or baseball.


----------



## BillM (Feb 21, 2014)

manicmike said:


> Real men watch curling.



And they are beating everybody at that too


----------



## runnah (Feb 21, 2014)

BillM said:


> And they are beating everybody at that too



Real men don't use brooms.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 21, 2014)

manicmike said:


> Real men watch curling.



Yeah, but just for the *****.


----------



## runnah (Feb 21, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Yeah, but just for the *****.  <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=67239"/>



There are some hot ladies in that sport. Plus you know they can clean real well so bonus.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 21, 2014)

I just got this video clip off of the CBC's Vancouver TV cable station. It's the Canadian steel ribbon team practicing before tomorrow's finals...


----------



## limr (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, at least now I won't feel conflicted when I root for Lundqvist...oops, I mean Sweden for the gold.

Mmmm, Lundqvist. 

Gotta say, guys, I'm with runnah on this. I mean, I love me some college football, but hockey pretty much rocks.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 21, 2014)

Gotta love a sport where one score after an hour of trying to get it in the hole is considered "successful"...


----------



## runnah (Feb 21, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Gotta love a sport where one score after an hour of trying to get it in the hole is considered "successful"...



As opposed to the 50 commercial breaks a quarter in football or the 6 hr baseball games. Basketball is at least somewhat fast paced.

Beside 1 hour to score is better than your record of 40 years.


----------



## Gavjenks (Feb 21, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Gotta love a sport where one score after an hour of trying to get it in the hole is considered "successful"...


High school dating is not a sport.


----------



## limr (Feb 21, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Gotta love a sport where one score after an hour of trying to get it in the hole is considered "successful"...



Billions of soccer fans will ignore the sarcasm and agree with you


----------



## Derrel (Feb 21, 2014)

runnah said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta love a sport where one score after an hour of trying to get it in the hole is considered "successful"...
> ...



Sounds like somebody's feeling vicariously butt-hurt...


----------



## ratssass (Feb 21, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta love a sport where one score after an hour of trying to get it in the hole is considered "successful"...
> ...



..it is at our age


----------



## runnah (Feb 21, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Sounds like somebody's feeling vicariously butt-hurt...  <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=67243"/>



I am. My hate for Canada is only matched by my love for hockey.


----------



## limr (Feb 21, 2014)

What kind of bathroom has side by side toilets????


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 21, 2014)

limr said:


> What kind of bathroom has side by side toilets????



The ones in Sochi.

... never give a stick to a Canadian standing on ice !!!


----------



## runnah (Feb 21, 2014)

limr said:


> What kind of bathroom has side by side toilets????


the best kind.

Until you poop with a partner you are never truly close.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 21, 2014)

You know, runnah, you could save yourself some grief and just move up to La Belle Province, and then you can surround yourself with hockey 24-7, drink good beer, eat great poutine, and then...  well then when the Canadians win again in 2018, you can feel smug and happy.  Really, it's about priorities.


----------



## runnah (Feb 21, 2014)

pgriz said:


> You know, runnah, you could save yourself some grief and just move up to La Belle Province, and then you can surround yourself with hockey 24-7, drink good beer, eat great poutine, and then...  well then when the Canadians win again in 2018, you can feel smug and happy.  Really, it's about priorities.



Good beer?! Psh you've been skating on that for way too long! 

But I would move there if the opportunity presented itself. I might be going to Alberta at some point.


----------



## limr (Feb 21, 2014)

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of bathroom has side by side toilets????
> ...



Your wife is a lucky woman.


----------



## runnah (Feb 21, 2014)

limr said:


> Your wife is a lucky woman.



I remind her of that often.


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 21, 2014)

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Your wife is a lucky woman.
> ...



WORD


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 21, 2014)

I pretty much hate Runnah.  He gets to go from Nikon to Canon annnnd gets a Derrel cartoon before me.  JERK


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## runnah (Feb 21, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> I pretty much hate Runnah.  He gets to go from Nikon to Canon annnnd gets a Derrel cartoon before me.  JERK  Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Don't make me change my avatar!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 21, 2014)

Fine!


----------



## manicmike (Feb 21, 2014)

I hear Canada has really good donuts.


----------



## Tiller (Feb 21, 2014)

U.S. vs. Canada


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 21, 2014)

manicmike said:


> I hear Canada has really good donuts.



Donuts | Tim Hortons


----------



## limr (Feb 21, 2014)

An oldie but a goody.






From The Onion: Perky 'Canada' Has Own Government, Laws | The Onion - America's Finest News Source

"Canada has produced many prominent people who have gone on to great success in hockey. Among them is Colorado Avalanche goaltender Patrick Roy, who says hockey is the &#8220;national sport&#8221; of the Canadianers.

&#8220;It&#8217;s in our blood, it&#8217;s part of our heritage, and it brings people together,&#8221; he says of the sport Canada picked up from America in the late &#8217;50s. So appreciative is Canada, it even has hockey teams called the &#8220;Oilers&#8221; and &#8220;Jets,&#8221; named after its favorite American football teams."


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 21, 2014)

Canada - Uncyclopedia, the content-free encyclopedia


----------



## table1349 (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 21, 2014)

runnah said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > I pretty much hate Runnah.  He gets to go from Nikon to Canon annnnd gets a Derrel cartoon before me.  JERK  Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> ...



:lmao:


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 21, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> manicmike said:
> 
> 
> > I hear Canada has really good donuts.
> ...



That Tim Hortons coffee was extremely overrated eh!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 21, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> I pretty much hate Runnah.  He gets to go from Nikon to Canon annnnd gets a Derrel cartoon before me.  JERK



Yeah, but runnah's avatar is actually a DUAL-duty avatar...it doubles for another person too!

Don't worry your pretty little head, JacaRanda, your whining has been heard and answered!! (I will work on the hat as soon as I can...the app's color picker would not work right on the hat or headband...stupid glitch I guess).

View attachment 67248


----------



## limr (Feb 21, 2014)

I used to work with a bunch of Canadian-born and raised Portuguese people when I worked in Portugal. They told me that the Portuguese had been the ones to actually name Canada. "Oh yes?" I said. It seems the first explorers to land there were not Vikings after all, but the Portuguese. They stepped off the boat, took one look, and said, "Oh, cá nada!"  (Translation, "Oh, there's nothing here.")


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 21, 2014)

Derrel said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > I pretty much hate Runnah.  He gets to go from Nikon to Canon annnnd gets a Derrel cartoon before me.  JERK
> ...



OMG  I am seriously dying over here.  FREAKIN CLASSIC!.  Wifey thinks I am nuts  (moreso than usual).   I'm Lovin It.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 21, 2014)

I sold an old Vest Pocket camera to someone from Canada earlier today. I got a message telling me they're "Sorry we beat ya" and "not to take it out on my camera, eh?" I had no idea what on earth they were talking about until just now.


----------



## albertaclipper (Feb 22, 2014)

Well I think it's just sore grapes with you Americans losing the hockey game to the Canadians. Not only that the American Ladies hockey team couldn't even show any sportsmanship. Just glum sour faces when receiving there Silver medals.on the other hand the Swiss ladies hockey team were full of smiles and happiness in receiving there bronze medals. If you want to knock the Canadians don't expect us not to hit back.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 22, 2014)

albertaclipper said:


> Well I think it's just sore grapes with you Americans losing the hockey game to the Canadians. Not only that the American Ladies hockey team couldn't even show any sportsmanship. Just glum sour faces when receiving there Silver medals.on the other hand the Swiss ladies hockey team were full of smiles and happiness in receiving there bronze medals. If you want to knock the Canadians don't expect us not to hit back.



Looks like somebody got woken up from a looooooong interminable winter's slumber...



Congratulations on the 1-0 win. I read on the Sports-Illustrated web site's article that the Americans looked listless. I didn't see a second of the game, so I will take their word for it. I DO like Canadian whiskey, so I will NOT be joining in runnah's boycott!!!


----------



## table1349 (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Stevepwns (Feb 22, 2014)

mishele said:


> *We have real bacon!!*
> Canadian bacon sucks!! Take that!!!




Thats pretty low, no need to bring bacon into this.


----------



## ratssass (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Tiller (Feb 22, 2014)

Stevepwns said:


> Thats pretty low, no need to bring bacon into this.



There is every reason!


----------



## pgriz (Feb 22, 2014)

Now....  you guys will have to boycott Finland...  Actually the Fins have been giant-killers this Olympics - knocked out the Russians, now doing the same for the USA.  Guess we should be happy that Sweden beat them so that the Canadians don't have to face them.  On the other hand, there are no gimmies - both Canada and Sweden have perfect 5-0 records, so Canada will have to be on top of their game to come out in front.  However, it was neat to the the old man of hockey, Teemu Selanne get two goals in his last Olympic game.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Feb 22, 2014)

I am boycotting Canada because they have our Tampa Bay Lightning Marty St. Louie on their team and are NOT playing him!!!??
What is up with that?
oh, by the way, He was the leading scorer in the whole league last year!! Some kind of grudge there or what? Get rid of Crosby, hasn't done anything in any of his Olympic showings.
Nancy


----------



## pgriz (Feb 23, 2014)

Guess Sweden will now be boycotting Canada as well. 

@NancyMorganG:  there have been so many really good players on the team, and probably the most important feature was that they played first and foremost as a team.  The Montreal fan favourite (Sabban) sat out most of the tournaments.  Luongo (Vancouver) was good, but sat out in favour of Price.  In the end, it became obvious that the coaching staff did the right thing.  Last two games were shut-outs, against the highest scoring team in the tournament (USA), and the only other still undefeated (Sweden).  The difference seems to be that the superstars brought their lunch pails and focused on fundamentals and grinding it out.  Team sport, team game, team play, team win.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 23, 2014)

So like now since we proved we are the best by winning gold and there is no shame in getting beat by the best do you like me even a little again? <3


----------



## NancyMoranG (Feb 23, 2014)

Obviously someone told the coach to play St Louie today- finally! Mm and they scored more goals than in other games...
Congrats to all the Olympians.
Nancy


----------



## skieur (Feb 23, 2014)

In Canada even our dogs get goalie experience.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 23, 2014)

YOU KNOW YOU'RE FROM CANADA WHEN ... 

1. You only know three spices: salt, pepper and ketchup. 

2. You design your Halloween costume to fit over a snowsuit. 

3. Canadian Tire on any Saturday is busier than the toy stores at Christmas. 

4. You've taken your kids trick-or-treating in a blizzard. 

5. Driving is better in the winter because the potholes are filled in with snow. 

6. You think sexy lingerie is tube-socks and a flannel nightie with only 8 buttons. 

7. The local paper covers national and international headlines on 2 pages, but requires 6 pages for hockey. 

8. You know which leaves make good toilet paper. 

9. You find -40C a little chilly. 

10. The trunk of your car doubles as a deep freeze. 

11. You attend a formal event in your best clothes, your finest jewelery and your Sorels. 

12. You understand the Labatts Blue commercials. 

13. You perk up when you hear the theme from "Hockey Night in Canada".



The funniest part......Hockey wasn't even their national sport!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 23, 2014)

Could have cried into my cup of Tim Hortons. I would say, if we couldn't win it I'm glad it was you... not sure I'm that sincere about it just yet. One (and maybe only?) good thing was that we had an NHL affiliate here and a number of our former players are on Team Canada, am glad for those guys. 

One consolation today is our local jr. team is now one win closer to clinching a playoff spot with most of the division within 1-2 pts. of each other.


----------



## limr (Feb 23, 2014)

I wonder if Lundqvist will need some consoling when he gets back to NY....


----------



## table1349 (Feb 23, 2014)

http://cdn.themetapicture.com/media/funny-Canada-snow-door-high.jpg

http://rumorsandrants.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/633575956140903997-canadiansthisiswhat33millionofthemlooklike.jpg

[url]http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-L4gOmv2nl8o/UKcRM9BaOxI/AAAAAAAA1ZI/vuXtvZrgjeQ/s640/canada-funny-canuck-hosehead-demotivational-poster-1235793016.png
[/URL]


----------



## pgriz (Feb 23, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> YOU KNOW YOU'RE FROM CANADA WHEN ...
> 
> 1. You only know three spices: salt, pepper and ketchup. In Quebec there's also vinegar.
> 
> ...


 True, dat.  But it is the national religion.  Even though we supposedly believe in the separation of church and state.


----------



## Greiver (Feb 26, 2014)

You Americans are just jealous and butthurt. ;D


----------



## Greiver (Feb 26, 2014)

Also, hockey is our national sport.


----------



## deveaushawn (Feb 26, 2014)

Greiver said:


> Also, hockey is our national sport.



*Lacrosse was first declared the National Game of Canada in 1859. 

In 1994 Parliament passed the Canada's National Sport Act which declared lacrosse to be "Canada's National Summer Sport", with hockey as the national winter sport.

Lacrosse in Canada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*


----------



## table1349 (Feb 26, 2014)

Greiver said:


> You Americans are just jealous and butthurt. ;D


Nah...not really.  Were talking hockey here and Olympic hockey at that.  It's not like it was the World Series or the Super Bowl. :mrgreen:


----------



## runnah (Feb 26, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Nah...not really.  Were talking hockey here and Olympic hockey at that.  It's not like it was the World Series or the Super Bowl. :mrgreen:



This means that until 2018, Canada is the best country in the world.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm boycotting Runnah!!!!


----------



## table1349 (Feb 26, 2014)

tirediron said:


> I'm boycotting Runnah!!!!



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: +1

:mrgreen:


----------



## manaheim (Feb 26, 2014)

The pixel rabbit thing made me choke on my soda.


----------



## Tiller (Feb 26, 2014)

What's hockey again??


----------



## table1349 (Feb 26, 2014)

Tiller said:


> What's hockey again??



ice hock·ey
_noun_
noun: *ice hockey*; modifier noun: *ice-hockey*
*1*. 
a  fast contact sport played on an ice rink between two teams of six  skaters, who attempt to drive a small rubber disk (the puck) into the  opposing goal with hooked or angled sticks. It developed in Canada in  the 19th century.



Okay, in the real world ice hockey is a Canadian form of fighting (Not a real martial art) where in one of the rules states that at various times during the fight the players must skate around and try to wack a rock hard burnt biscuit into a butterfly net that has a thyroid problem.  They put this rule into the fight to make it seem like they are a peace loving, calm, people.  Of course with all the padding the participants wear the purpose of the fight seems get a bit lost.  Much like the fight scene in Blazing Saddles.   :mrgreen:


----------



## table1349 (Feb 26, 2014)

manaheim said:


> The pixel rabbit thing made me choke on my soda.



Burns when it comes out your nose don't it???


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 27, 2014)

manaheim said:


> The pixel rabbit thing made me choke on my soda.



He was serious!  Hasn't said a damn word to me since that post!  I'm not sure whether I should feel offended or blessed


----------



## manaheim (Feb 27, 2014)

I'd go with the latter.


----------



## baturn (Feb 27, 2014)

Best thing about hockey - it's not basketball.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 27, 2014)

baturn said:


> Best thing about hockey - it's not basketball.



How can you knock baseball?  It happens to be the best non-addictive insomnia cure on the market I'll have you know...  lol

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 27, 2014)

baturn said:


> Best thing about hockey - it's not basketball.



And vice versa.  I can't imagine what hoops would be like if fighting was allowed (especially right after the first jump ball).


----------



## runnah (Feb 27, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> And vice versa.  I can't imagine what hoops would be like if fighting was allowed (especially right after the first jump ball).



Basketball used to be better back in the Bird, Johnson & Jordan era. Now it's way too many stoppages of play, fouls etc.. That what I like about hockey, constant action.


----------



## baturn (Feb 27, 2014)

Fighting isn't allowed, just inevitable and penalized accordingly.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 27, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> baturn said:
> 
> 
> > Best thing about hockey - it's not basketball.
> ...


Not even close.  Televised Golf is the non Ambien cure for insomnia.  Any sport that the announcers have to whisper......IS NOT A SPORT!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## table1349 (Feb 27, 2014)

runnah said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > And vice versa.  I can't imagine what hoops would be like if fighting was allowed (especially right after the first jump ball).
> ...



Basketball hasn't been interesting since they cut a hole in the bottom of the Peach Baskets.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 27, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> baturn said:
> 
> 
> > Best thing about hockey - it's not basketball.
> ...



I suspect that one of the reasons they allow fighting in hockey is that they figure that two guys teetering on steel blades 1/8" thick, don't have that much stability to really deliver damaging blows - although with the steady drum of concussions revealed, that may finally change.  Personally, I hate fighting - when it starts, I switch the channel.  On the other hand, it does appeal to a certain segment of the population that is, how shall we put it, somewhat "simple" in their outlook?


----------



## ratssass (Feb 27, 2014)

I went to a prize fight once,and a hockey game broke out..........


----------



## table1349 (Feb 27, 2014)

ratssass said:


> I went to a prize fight once,and a hockey game broke out..........



You must have been in CANADA!!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 27, 2014)

ratssass said:


> I went to a prize fight once,and a hockey game broke out..........


That's the one with the flat, black ball, right? :scratch:


----------



## sm4him (Feb 27, 2014)

Stevepwns said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > *We have real bacon!!*
> ...



Ah, don't worry, we didn't. Because Canadian "bacon" isn't...it's ham. :lmao:


I love hockey! You know why? Because every hockey game played brings us a few hours closer to another football season.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 27, 2014)

My first Hockey game I was 9 in 1972.  I went to see the New Haven Blades. there was No helmets to speak of and goalies had the Jason friday the 13 mask thats it. Refs would punch the players,players would choke the ref.It is was blood bath the minute the puck dropped. here is what it looked like.Remembering The Night A Ref Punched A Player And A Goalie Choked The Ref Not to count the bomb threat called in.


----------



## ratssass (Feb 27, 2014)

No kiddin'!! I remember hearing this story.I'm about 25-30 north of syracuse,lived here all my life.I thought it was just a story that got more colorful over time.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 27, 2014)

No it was crazy. After the Blades came and went the New team The New Haven night hawks started.On one Home game the fans through everything down on visiting team beer,soda,popcorn what ever they had on them at the time. The visiting team members climbed over into the stands with there skates went up concrete stairs and had fist fights with the home crowd fans. They had every security and a lot of cops trying to break things up.A Lot of people got arrested that day. I am actually surprised No one Died at hockey games in New Haven CT.


----------

